
How to Design a New Chip on a Budget - amelius
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/lowbudget-chip-design-how-hard-is-it
======
satya71
There is no "How to" here as far as I can see. If the usable tools were cheap
enough, multi-project wafers may be affordable enough for small volume chips.
But the open source/cheap tools are not up to snuff, especially for design
verification.

